# A couple of acts I enjoy



## JackieChonk (Mar 3, 2012)

http://myspace.com/wintergreen - Indie
http://myspace.com/rdfleague - Folk Punk
http://myspace.com/theurgrencymusic - Indie
 (Cocorosie - Werewolf (Omega remix)) - Light Dubstep


----------

